# My New HM King :)



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys saw him and couldnt resist. Tell me what you think.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow nice! Where did you get him?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Petsmart!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

"King" is a Petco term. What do they call those larger than standard Betta at Petsmart? 

Great looking fish by any name. How big is he (body only)?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Purple and red are my favorite colors so naturally I love him....(better keep me away from him, lol)


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's pretty. I think he may have been labeled wrong though. HM kings from Petco are Plakats (short fin). How large is he?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

His name is King!! Lol he's a half moon


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

He's lovely , especially for a petsmart fish(most of out non-PK's seems to lack any nice colors here..the PK's/Dragons are nice though.).


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

So handsome


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

he looks black and red! love it.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful guy you have there, I got a new one from Petsmart yesterday and he looks a bit similar, I can't wait for new pics when he isn't clamped. Congrats on your new guy.


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful, though he seems to have more of a feather tail then a halfmoon.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is stunning his colors and the red dots on his tail, wow !


----------



## britneylovesbettafish (Oct 5, 2012)

*woah*

hes so beutiful


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

NyaNyanNaa said:


> Beautiful, though he seems to have more of a feather tail then a halfmoon.


to be fair, feather/rose tails are subcategories of HM. he might be a rosetail, but definitely not enough branching to be a feather.


----------

